# Need help with kitten who keeps jumping behind stove



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

My kitten keeps going behind the stove. The first time she did it, I thought she had just fallen behind when she was counter surfing (which she is not supposed to do). This is the fifth time this week that I have found her behind there. I'm worried because I turned the oven on tonight to make dinner. I walked away to go upstairs and when I came back down, Vanellope was meowing frantically because she had climbed behind the stove. The stove is not right against the wall because it has it's own electric outlet that sticks about 3 inches from the wall. I'm afraid she's going to seriously get hurt. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Can you buy something to put over the crack? Maybe just a piece of wood and make it like a seasoning rack? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

That's a good idea! Would it be a fire hazard though? The oven is old and so is the house. So I'm worried about starting a fire. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

measure the distance. Buy two small shelf brackets and install them so that the new shelf does not go above the level of the stove. Gas or electric stove? Tho neither should have that much heat emanating from behind the stove, just radiant heat. Is there counter on either side of the stove? If not you will have to seal the sides too. hope this helps.


----------



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

It's electric and yes there is a counter on both sides. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've always had to block _something_ everywhere I've lived. I put folded t.v. trays or collapsed metal step ladders in lots of spaces.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Take a picture of your space behind the stove and we can come up with solutions.


----------



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

I took some pictures but the app isn't letting me upload them. It keeps saying the upload failed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Loved the spice rack idea, winner!!! Regardless, something has to be used to cover that space


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

Buy a roll of insulation. Cut off some pieces and stuff it in there.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Vanellope13 said:


> I took some pictures but the app isn't letting me upload them. It keeps saying the upload failed.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Might be too large a file. Try reducing the size of the pixels.


----------



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm not sure how to do that lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

